# Playa Montroig - Booked



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Brittany Ferries Return £800
Beach Front Pitch £350

Late May - Early June.

Unless someone buys the MH!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Well it was ***** Star

TM


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks heavenly. Costa Brava is one of my most favourite places. Which campsite did you stay at?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

cypsygal said:


> Looks heavenly. Costa Brava is one of my most favourite places. Which campsite did you stay at?


The clue is in the title.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

cypsygal said:


> Looks heavenly. Costa Brava is one of my most favourite places. Which campsite did you stay at?


Playa Montroig - Costa Daurada

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looks a cracking spot that.

Paul.


----------

